# Dirt Drop Setup Help



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi folks,

I know it's not vintage and not even a mountain bike, but was hoping the dirt drop experts would indulge me and eye ball my bars and brakes before I wrap 'em.

2011 Soma Mini Velo
Nitto Dirt Drop 100mm x 26.0
Soma Portola bars
Dura Ace 7700 bar end shifters and derailleurs (including a hard-to-find GS rear)


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

I am only building my first drop bar bike as well, but as far as i know shouldn't the grip zone be parallel to the top tube?


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

mauricer said:


> I am only building my first drop bar bike as well, but as far as i know shouldn't the grip zone be parallel to the top tube?


I don't think so, but that's why I'm asking.

Take a read here: 63xc.com--Reviews | Midge Bar


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Not parallel, but the setup shown above has a lot of angle to it. You can play around with this after the bars are wrapped and the bike is ready to ride. With more angle, you are relying on the friction of the tape and your gloves to stay connected. If that gets wet, you're probably going to feel like you're slipping off the end of the bars.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

DoubleCentury said:


> With more angle, you are relying on the friction of the tape and your gloves to stay connected. If that gets wet, you're probably going to feel like you're slipping off the end of the bars.


Pro tip right there mister. Thanks!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Looking at it with vintage MTB eyes, and visualizing 85% of my time in the drops, I would think the levers are a little high on the bars. Looks like fun Jeff.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

tductape said:


> Looking at it with vintage MTB eyes, and visualizing 85% of my time in the drops, I would think the levers are a little high on the bars. Looks like fun Jeff.


Yup. The trend now is brake levers mounted up high, but if you look on some of Charlie's dropbar bikes, the levers are way, way down low with shortened reach.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retr...olidated-official-drop-bar-thread-659324.html


----------



## victorthewombat (Jan 12, 2004)

The brake levers absolutely need to be lower, otherwise good coordination between the bar end shifter and the brake lever will not be achieved.


----------

